# TypeA's Theater Ver. 3



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

My theater is always under construction so thought Id start a new thread in the construction area, Ill add pics as I go along. Previous versions of my builds and lots of speaker mods photos can be seen here.

New house and theater room is not complete so no overall pics yet, however Ill start with the speakers Ill be running...all are av123 signatures to include the 4 1/2' tall (110 pounds each) RS1000 towers, rear bookshelves are RS250 MK2 sitting on my homemade stands, and the center is an RSC200 sitting on a stand that came with the speakers. Also pictured is one of a pair of Hsu VTF2 Mk3 subs, got them pulling double-duty as endtables _and_ as 12" subs, theyre just that flexible. 



















































Added to the theater today are my very first DIY acoustic panels, theyre installed treating first reflection points in Zone 1. These panels are 4' tall, 2' wide and four inches thick. Having no frame of any kind, construction was fast and easy with a parts list that is simple and cheap; One sheet of 2" Owens Corning 703 rigid fiberglass board (that has the shiny backing) with one piece of Owens Corning 703 rigid fiberglass board (without the backing), 5' of fabric, Loctite spray adhesive, hot glue and 2 sheet rock anchors. Very impressed with the results these made, especially for $40 each. You can use a single 4" sheet but I ordered 2" sheets for more flexibility creating additional panels for other zones (where 4" might not fit). Obviously not having a frame they are easy to dent around the sides (I created a couple of dents myself) but if youre careful you should be able to create a dent-free panel with no frame (and 100% sound-absorbent edges) in about 30 minutes. Hot glue was used only in the corners of the fabric, and in the threads of the sheetrock anchors before being screwed into the backs of the panels, otherwise the spray adhesive was used generously to fully attach the fabric to the fronts and sides of the panels, stuff works great. Final image is from the seated position. Links to products used are at the end of this post. 

Two month update: It is highly recommended you hot glue if using the $3 package of sheetrock anchors to create mounting holes on the back of the panels. While carefully inserting them will hold for a time, I would still apply hot glue within the threads of the wall anchor, and on the backside of the head, prior to screwing it into the panel. Dont be shy and the use lots of hot glue and that includes the top of the head after youve got it screwed in. Gluing makes them much stronger!!!!!




















































Loctite, Glue, OC703, Fabric,  Anchors


DIY SPEAKER STANDS

Inspiration taken from Salamander Designs and their "Archetype" component stands. Parts list is pretty straight forward: 

3/4" plywood 
5/8" threaded rod (aka all-thread)
5/8" nuts
5/8" steel washers 
5/8" neoprene washers 
5/8" T-nuts 
0000 steel wool 
Wood paint 
RustOleum 
Polyurethane

Only thing that _cant_ be found at your local Home Depot is the T-nuts. Matter of fact no one seems to make larger than 1/2" T-nuts and if they do theyre not finish-grade like Salamander puts in their stands. These T-nuts are critical as they allow for a easy flush nut head on both the top and bottom of the stand legs, had to order mine direct through Salamander. Heres pics of the T-nuts on my Salamander Designs Archetype 5.0 component stand:

















Obviously the more time you spend sanding and painting the better your final wood finish will be, rubbing the wood with a super-fine sandpaper and orbital sander will give you the best results but I just didnt go that crazy. Think I stopped at 5 coats of high gloss black (using steel wool between each coat) and then two coats of Polyurethane for a top-coat. All-thread, nuts, and washers all have three coats of RustOleum. Neoprene washers are cut to size and installed under every steel washer both on the tops and bottoms of each shelf to isolate vibration. Heres a little better shot of the wood grain and hardware assembled:











JVC DLA-RS1X projector installed with a Chief ceiling mount




























JVC DLA-RS1X and Panoview Optoma Gray Wolf 106" screen shots


















































































Two shots with 120 watt overhead light on




















Austen 3 in 1 stand with a 46" Sony LCD TV, Wii game console and Samsung BD-P1600 blu ray player. Stand can be found here 



















My two-seater theater is no more. Added to the theater today is a five piece sectional that comfortably seats 4, it was $200 on craigslist. Luckily all covers for the cushions and pillows are zippered and machine washable, they came clean nicely. The ottoman lid opens to reveal a large storage space for controllers, remotes, headsets ect. The Rosenut Hsu sub can be seen to the left of the new sectional, it likely will be relocated to a less confined location.  

This sectional replaced a pair of Berkline power recliners, theyre now pulling duty in the breakfast nook.


























Ask anyone, theyll tell ya to use a "tripod" for your calibration mic. Well I wish you luck in finding a tripod that puts your mic at the proper ear level while in the optimum seating position. I racked my brain to find something around the house and decided that only a mic stand, constructed of cardboard and hot glue, would give me that _perfect_ mic orientation. Using this stand, which has been specifically engineered to avoid creating room acoustic interactions, does not give me _nearly_ the case of heartburn that my tripod always seemed to do!

Type A's TA-200 MK1 Calibration Mic Stand (patent pending):











Added to the theater today is my first ever DSLR camera. Older 2009 model, a very lightly used Nikon D60, that included four lenses in excellent condition (15-55 MM, 35-200MM, fisheye and wide angle). It was $400 on craigslist, fair but not a remarkable price. Im a complete rookie at anything other than point and shoot cameras but this new Nikon is very popular as a great entry level DSLR that is very user friendly. From here on down in my theater photos you should notice a substantial increase in the quality of my theater pictures and eventually all pictures above will be replaced.





































First screen shots using the standard D60 kit lens. Close Encounters of the Third Kind on a 106" screen. Pausing introduces grain but these are pretty accurate color wise. Please forgive that my tripod and camera were so off center, best I could do...


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is a very nice setup. :T
I love those rear stands Ty, I may have to "Borrow" that design.
Do you have any more info on how you made them. 

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok, Thanks. :T
I thought the joiners were turned wood not nutserts with neoprene washers. 
The new pic shows it a lot better.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

robbo266317 said:


> Ok, Thanks.
> I thought the joiners were turned wood not nutserts with neoprene washers.
> The new pic shows it a lot better.


Interesting you mention nutserts. Not only did I not know what a 'nutsert' is but I also come to find theyre exactly what my stand _avoids_. The speaker bottoms have nutserts that you can't trust. If using wall mounts, and even a slight downward tilt, they appear to not stay in all the way. Freaked me out hanging these large and heavy speakers and seeing the nutserts on one of them clearly not seated properly. Its an easy fix to glue them in, and use the nice wall brackets I already own, but with my new living room adding 6' in width I had the room for stands and couldnt pass on getting my rears down to ear level.

Nope, the T nuts I used thread directly onto the threaded rod. Top and bottom these stands are literally bolted together with six T nuts and nary a nutsert to be found. 

Bottom of the speaker, raying:rogueraying: nutsert at 10 o'clock...


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

OK, my bad. Obviously my brain is still scrambled.

I was thinking along the line of these beasties. 








Edit:- T-Nuts it is......


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Know if I can get them in 5/8" or larger? They would work but the teeth would have to be flattened so you could screw it flush to the shelf surface from the outside. Considering making more stands and might use those (if I can find them big enough)


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a specialty fastening place located several blocks away... :bigsmile:

I will go and see what they have available. :T


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Beautiful setup. AV123 Sig model make a great system. Speakers sound as good as they look which is very very nice. Congrats and have fun.


----------



## Donald Six (May 17, 2012)

I love your set up but I am trying to set up some kind of DAW to record my own music and there so much out there don't know were to start i have been playing with Garage Band on my Mac but its not what i want i have a Behringer 1202fx 6 channel board but i can't hook it to mac cause its not USB any suggestions and i use a MXL990 mic


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Donald Six said:


> I love your set up but I am trying to set up some kind of DAW to record my own music and there so much out there don't know were to start i have been playing with Garage Band on my Mac but its not what i want i have a Behringer 1202fx 6 channel board but i can't hook it to mac cause its not USB any suggestions and i use a MXL990 mic


Thanks Donald and welcome to the forum  I think youll get better assistance in a different area so I moved your question here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/pro-audio/58850-setting-up-daw.html#post528007


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Added to post number 1 is new seating.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice chairs! :T Good for viewing and conversation..


----------



## ascanio1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Really nice looking living room! No wonder you have no probs with your best half! Can you pls post some images of your screen end of the living room? How does it look in daylight when you're not watching? I'd be interested to see.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

ascanio1 said:


> Really nice looking living room! No wonder you have no probs with your best half! Can you pls post some images of your screen end of the living room? How does it look in daylight when you're not watching? I'd be interested to see.


Sorry for the delay, three over-all front stage shots added to the end of post #1. Just added a new DSLR camera to my electronics collection. Ill be redoing most all of my theater photos in glorious DSLR quality and these front stage shots are the very first of those.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

New DSLR camera screens shots added to the end of post number 1. Wow what a difference a good camera makes!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a very nice camera!.. I've wanted one of those for a long time, but always something else takes priority..
The screenshots look very good! :T


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Prof  

Never been a shutter bug but it really is _a lot_ of fun learning. Plus theres a wealth of free tutorials on youtube so hopefully my theater images improve rapidly


----------

